# Springmaid Pier has reopened for fishing,



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

The pier has reopened after being closed in Feb, for repairs ,I'm catching ,Dog fish( 3 to 4 ft long) and lots of small Croaker, Last year starting catching nice Whiting end of March.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

good luck there.. to much drama..


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks Bigrig! Its supposed to be in the 60s Tuesday or wed Ill probably be there


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I will be heading there today then. Finally I get to use my pass.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

I fish and mind my own business , been there 4 years,I've never had any drama?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BigRig said:


> I fish and mind my own business , been there 4 years,I've never had any drama?


+1 He's talking about the king club I'd imagine. I've done very well off that pier. Best in the Myrtle Beach area in my experience. Met a lot of good people, especially the jiggers. Most folks I've met are there for a good time and are very helpful to the tourists and kids. Apache and Garden City are good ones too.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

i heard that springmaid is not gonna let you bring your own beer anymore and if you want to drink beer there you have to buy it from them. also heard that they are doing away with the family pass and only gonna sell individal passes.. guess they are doing their best to run the locals and season pass holders away.. soon it will be nothing but a tourist pier.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

slayer54 said:


> good luck there.. to much drama..


I have fished Springmaid for the last 10 years and have never had any drama. Not sure if you are referring to things you have heard or things you have personally experienced. I have personally made some life long friends on that pier and will continue to fish it. I buy a season pass every year and have never known of a family pass being offered just individual passes. They even offer a 3 month pass. As for no longer allowing beer, I can't speak to that. I can only speak to what I have experienced. Just saying.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

It's crazy sometimes how peoples' experiences vary from pier to pier. There have been some very negative things said on this board in the past about the pier at Cherry Grove, but I have never had any of those negative experiences there. 

I have always liked Springmaid, but I think it definitely has a more "touristy" atmosphere since that resort went in. 

On the other hand, they are in the business of turning a profit. I have no concept for the larger numbers ($), but I would imagine the maintenance costs are outrageous and the deductibles for damages high.

We have some golf courses here that have stopped letting people bring their own beer as well. One of the owners told me it had to do with liability issues. I don't know. Maybe it's the same there. ?? Of course, it could be the profit motive as well. If they will let you bring sodas/water and not alcohol, it might very well be a liability issue.

Since slayer was a king club member on Springmaid, I understand 110 percent where he's coming from on this. I still say the "we welcome all fishermen" business sounds like a bunch of glad-handing, a$$ kissing PR BS to me. In saying that, you in effect run off all the king fishermen, because pin riggers and bottom fisherman in the same area leads to chaos. If they're still charging an extra fee for people who want to pin rig and don't rope off an area for them, that's inexcusable. Surely they're smarter than that. People are not so stupid (I hope) that they couldn't see through that.

Thanks for the early report, BigRig.


----------



## mds1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought this was a board for finding out what is biting where and not about who has there nose out of joint because they think they got screwed. Although these little tidbits of hate are fun to read, it's getting harder to find out whats biting. If I want drama, I'll watch the Kardashians or some other sorry show on TV. I always go by the motto, "If I don't like it I stay away from it" I may have to do that here.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

slayer54 said:


> i heard that springmaid is not gonna let you bring your own beer anymore and if you want to drink beer there you have to buy it from them. also heard that they are doing away with the family pass and only gonna sell individal passes.. guess they are doing their best to run the locals and season pass holders away.. soon it will be nothing but a tourist pier.


I have seen signs on several piers stating that there was a law that kept you from bringing your own alcohol on the pier. IDK if it has to due with liabilty or licensing just throwing it out there. I know if I was paying for a license to sell beer and liquor then I wouldn't let people bring their own. Imagine owning a bar and having customers walking in the door with coolers and bottles of liquor LOL. On the other hand, the fishing at Springmaid has always been good to me during the Spanish and Spot runs and everyone there has always been courteous. I fish there a handfull of times a year, personally I prefer the surf/jetties because I can bring as many rods as I want and a cooler of beer. And if I see a shark, I can catch it without all the fuss in Horry County.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys,no matter what differences,and opinions we have ,we all have one thing in commen,We love to fish! So I guess we are more alike then what we thought! Good luck this season to everyone!


----------

